# WAW-WAW ! What ya cryin bout?



## botlguy (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's what the full line up of sizes that I know about looks like. The tallest is 9" tall, next is 7 1/2" then 3 3/8" and the fat one is 4" X 3 1/4" square. The fat one is ABM and so is the labeled example. The others are tooled top and I have some that are applied lip.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 15, 2009)

Next are three of the same type finish. The Purple is possibly from Australia due to the very dark shade or it may be nuked. I have had it a long time, from the 1980s so am not sure.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 15, 2009)

Here are three with similar finishes but I have them classified as my Type #2 and Type #5. There's lots more to tell but that will come later. The labeled and tallest examples are the toughest to acquire, so far the tallest ones have been found only in Australia. The two smaller versions have been dug all over the U.S.A., United Kingdom and Australia. The squat jar was dug in Eastern Oregon in about 1980, it's the only one I have ever seen or even heard about.


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 15, 2009)

VERY COOL BOTTLES AND CRACKS ME UP WAW WAW !!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 15, 2009)

BG are these from Australia or were they also sold here in america ???


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Jim,

 Wow-Wow on your WAW-WAW's. I'm looking forward to the rest of the story. Could we see a close up on the label when you have a chance, please?


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 16, 2009)

Any more info would be much appreciated. I dug one of the small ones, handblown, and it is a really cool bottle. I was told it was a hot sauce but would like to know where the company was located.

 Great collection you have there!


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi Jim,
 Welcome to ABN. We used to yak on Treasure Depot or another site.
 I have one Waw-Waw and I'm pretty sure it's from down under, or some other place with Euro influence. The base embossing shows the RD No, which isn't an American thing.
 This one is 7 1/2" and has a tooled finish.
 I can take the glass stopper out of it now, as your photo demonstrates the proper closure.
 Bill


----------



## druggistnut (Dec 16, 2009)

base embossing


----------



## canada (Dec 16, 2009)

That  British  reg. no. is from 1903.


----------



## deacon_frost (Dec 16, 2009)

those are very cool thanks for sharing


----------



## botlguy (Dec 16, 2009)

You asked for a closeup of the label. Without setting things up real carefully here's an attempt. It shows the wrap around label pretty well. Now you know more than 99.98% of collectors know about WAW-WAW. 

 A previous picture of the base shows the RD NO That does not show on all bottle and some bases are blank, no embossing at all. Also, there are a number of embossing style and finish variants. There is LOTS more info but I will save that for my magazine article.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2011)

Not sure what to make of this. Did they buy the license to manufacture or "borrow" the name?


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Eric,

 You've really become proficient at clipping the ads and content. When I saw this I thought of Jim as well. Thanks for adding it to the WAW-WAW story.

 Will there be a scissoring for dummies tutorial?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, I think Gunth did that already but maybe one can be put in the help section.

 WAW-WAW SAUCE AND CONCENTRATED OUTDOOR ADVERTISING. From 1910

 LONDON TAKEN BY STORM AT THE STRANDâ€”SAME METHODS FOLLOWED HEREâ€”DIRECT EFFECT ON JOBBERSâ€”ALE AND STOUT SIMULTANEOUSLY INTRODUCED.

 Londoners do not take sudden surprises without serious consideration. Eight years ago they awoke one bright morning to find their beloved Strand, their city's heart of hearts, emblazoned with the virtues and qualities of a new brand of sauce. There were signs to right of them, signs to left of them, signs in front of them that "volleyed and thundered" and the one message was: "Waw-Waw, Waw-Wawâ€”the Sauce Piquant." 

 That was the first public showing ever made in behalf of Waw-Waw Sauce. It made a great impression, and laid the foundation for immense sales. G. L. Vernon, who is the owner of Waw-Waw, and the man responsible for WawWaw advertising, has this to say about his methods: "You see what I wished to accomplish was an immediate and lasting impression. I knew that the Strand was the center of London, and that every Londoner of any consequence had to pass through it time and time again. I wanted to give them something to think about. If I had hired a signboard here and another there, all over London, I would have covered a much wider territory, but I do not think I would have been getting as satisfactory results. 'Concentration' was my watchword. I bought up every available space suitable for sign purposes in the Strand, and emblazoned the whole street with Waw-Waw advertising. It was unforgettable. It could not be got away from by the very Londoners whom I wanted as consumers, and it brought the resultsâ€”$40,000 in eleven months.

 "When I added the words: 'Supplied to the House of Lords and the House of Commons,' my adverting argument was complete". That phrase meant more than the phrase: 'By Royal Warrant,' and every Englishman knew it. If a bit of harness at Buckingham Palace breaks and a groom is hurriedly sent to a little harness shop across the way to get a shilling's worth of leather with which the make repairs, the harness-shop proprietor immediately puts out his sign: 'By Royal Warrant.' But nothing can get on the tables of Parliament until it has been passed upon by a joint committee of the two houses."
 [graphic1]

 Last September, Mr. Vernon came to New York to introduce Waw-Waw Sauce here, as manager of the St. James Importing Company. He determined to employ the same tactics as abroad, namely, to concentrate in one citv first, New York, and after dominating the situation there, to branch out all over the United States. It happened that, when Mr. Vernon first wished to start his New York outdoor advertising, he found great difficulty in getting the billboard and signboard spaces he wanted, due to the fact that the latter were being monopolized at the time by the politicians who were on the eve of a big local election.

 Mr. Vernon had to wait until after the election of Mayor Gaynor, the first week in November, before he could begin his campaign, but then he commenced in earnest. The elevated and subway lines were looked to as especially promising. The stations and the cars soon told the Waw-Waw story in flaring red upon a yellow background. Billboards and signboards have also been used in many sections. As a result of this New York advertising, which has not continued more than five months to date, Mr. Vernon states that he already has 3,500 accounts on his books. He has had to move into larger warehouse quarters.
 [graphic2]

 EXAMPLES OF CAR CARDS.

 One surprising fact about the New York advertising has been the direct effect it has had upon jobbers all over the country, who have written in from as far distant as Seattle, requesting that they be made authorized agents in their several territories. Many such agencies have already been established in various parts of the country. Just at present Mr. Vernon is planning to invade Chicago with outdoor displays in much the same way as he has done in New York, where he says his monthly appropriation has been $5,000.

 Asked why he has preferred outdoor advertising to newspaper advertising in New York, Mr. Vernon says: "Newspaper advertising appeals, at it's best, only to distinct classes. One class reads the World, another the Tribune, still another the Herald, and so on. I want to reach all these classes. I would have to use every paper in New York to do so. My outdoor advertising gets them all at one time, in my estimation, and that continuously."

 The St. James Importing Company is handling other lines than Waw-Waw. One of these other lines is the ale and stout brewed and bottled by Whitbread & Co., Limited, of London, an old house, established in 1742, and with an excellent reputation. Whitbread is said to spend $300,000 a year in advertising abroad. Whitbread products have been introduced by Mr. Vernon in New York simultaneously with Waw-Waw. and. what is very interesting, along much the same lines. The copy and the appeal in both instances has been distinctively English. "Never be afraid of the place where your goods were made," advises Mr. Vernon. "That's my policy. I don't try to hide the fact that Waw-Waw and Whitbread's Ale are Englishâ€”very English, you know. If I were introducing American-made goods into England, I would reverse the process and emphasize the fact that they came from America. Your Heinz productsâ€”the 57 varietiesâ€”have had a great success in England, and, I believe, because of this very fact, that the phrase: 'Made in America' has been emphasized."


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2011)

Graphic 2


----------



## botlguy (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Eric:   I've been collecting WAW-WAW for 30+ years now and have never been able to come up with the stuff / info you just presented. My Daughter and I THANK YOU VERY MUCH! The most I had about the makers or distrbutors was on the labels I got only a couple of years ago. If you, or anyone else, can help add to the information archives I will be quite happy to give credit if and when I ever get the magazine article written. 

 May I have your permission to use the above in this article?

 BTW, I just won two more WAW-WAW on ebay, one with a partial label that has the Alart & McGuire name, a first for me. I never knew they were involved, never knew anything about them.

 Also, I somehow lost track / was unaware of a few of the above posts so please forgive me for not responding sooner. This is all valuable to me and my co-collector Daughter. I am collecting and researching for her. Anyone with ANY information, advertising or artifacts available PLEASE let me know.

 YOU GUYS HAVE MADE MY DAY! ! !


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 5, 2011)

Use away, the article was from Printers Ink 1910
 The Alert ad was from The pictorial history of Brooklyn:
 I thought I had made the links.


----------

